# Chapo's playpen



## Brazos jackal (Nov 19, 2015)

Little guy/girl loves getting out once a day to play in its big pen, which will serve as its permanent enclosure when it gets bigger. Chapo is a big fan of taking all the fake plants and arranging them inside random hides.


----------

